# New build q6600 cpu usage at 100%



## rhamulus (Aug 27, 2008)

i just finished my new build with a q6600 and when i have windows vista running with really nothing else going the cpu usage stays around 50% but has gone as high as 100 with no programs running, I downloaded Process Explorer so it could tell me what is being used and i found that everything looks normal except for something called Hardware Interrupts which goes from 5% to 15% and something called Deferred Procedure Calls which stays around 20% and goes as high as 30%. I cant close them and i dont really know what they are or how to fix them. I noticed that when i turned the computer on after it had been off all night that both of those were at 0% and cpu usage was around 1 or 2 percent with nothing open as it should be, but as the day went on and things were used it got higher to the numbers i said. any help on any of these issues would be appreciated, i got a q6600 cause i thought it would be a vast improvement over my 4 year old pentium4 and while it is better it seems sluggish at times because the cpu usage is so high.


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

First step here imho, is to go to our HJT forum section and read the instrucitons and then post a thread.


----------

